# help with cookbooks



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi, i know there is probably many questions about cookbooks etc 

Im pretty new to cooking (1 year in culinary school) and here we learn the basics but i would  like to read and understand why we cook as we cook  and also how the food react and also learn more about molecular gastronomy 

i know 

Harold Mcgee and Modernist cuisine but are there more books like those? thats good ?

I would also like an molecular gastronomy cookbook there they explain the techniques etc

Also, because molecular gastronomy use powder etc, is there a book you can read what they do and work ?

also, is there a book that talk about mixing flavors? like chuckled works with  chili, orange etc 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

For flavor combinations:
[product="24742"]The Flavor Bible The Essential Guide To Culinary Creativity Based On The Wisdom Of Americas Most Imaginative Chefs [/product]
and:
[product="27558"]The Vegetarian Flavor Bible The Essential Guide To Culinary Creativity With Vegetables Fruits Grains Legumes Nuts Seeds And More Based On The Wisdom Of Leading American Chefs [/product]


----------



## danoschmano (Jan 23, 2016)

[product="27605"]The Food Lab Better Home Cooking Through Science [/product][product="16952"]Bakewise The Hows And Whys Of Successful Baking With Over 200 Magnificent Recipes [/product][product="23436"]Cookwise The Secrets Of Cooking Revealed [/product][product="27486"]The Science Of Good Cooking Cooks Illustrated Cookbooks [/product][product="23406"]Ratio The Simple Codes Behind The Craft Of Everyday Cooking [/product][product="26996"]The Curious Cook More Kitchen Science And Lore [/product][product="26995"]Keys To Good Cooking A Guide To Making The Best Of Foods And Recipes [/product][product="23485"]What Einstein Told His Cook 2 The Sequel Further Adventures In Kitchen Science [/product][product="23441"]What Einstein Told His Cook Kitchen Science Explained [/product][product="26644"]The New Making Of A Cook The Art Techniques And Science Of Good Cooking [/product]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I recommend the following for a new cook. They test and re-test the formulas and discuss what works.
[product="26475"]The Best Recipe [/product]


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks! I now got för next time i will shop. I bought ön food and cooking (mcgee) the new noma cookbook and Alina


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A few of that list aren't at the sort of detail you seem to be looking for. IMHO, skip

Cookwise

Bakewise

These mostly explore the highlevel effects of what's happening in home cooking and how to control for some of the common problems. 

Ratio More about how to cook from memory knowing some simple common concepts

The Science of Good Cooking  in the line Cookwise and Bakewise with high level science explanations of particular recipes. 

Of these 4, Ratio is the only cookbook I can recommend in general. I've read them all, but Ratio, I own. And it's not what you're looking for.


----------

